# recommended lasagna pans?



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

I am in the search for a Lasagna pan, 10x16-ish..maybe 4 inches high. It seems that the stainless and stoneware are the 2 options for me. Anyone have any arguements either way for me? Or is there another option?

stoneware pan

stainless pan


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Try silicone pans, non-stick and much easier to cook anything in; the newest trends in baking. No coatings to come off and since they're flexible, easy to get stuff out of them.


----------



## diet069 (Sep 17, 2005)

we use a pyrex pan to make lasagna. ours is 8x13. i'm not sure if they make a 10x16, but i'd say they do. seems like they make hundreds of sizes.


----------



## TypeO- (Jan 4, 2006)

I just made lasagna about a month ago. I have the typical 9 x 13" Pyrex baking dish. Prior to cooking, I knew that this wouldn't do so I went to Walmart to find a bigger pan. There were none. I already had the biggest size, the 9 x 13". They do sell the cheap aluminum pans for a few bucks, but I'm looking for something reusable. The 9 x 13" dish is not very deep. It is less than 2". I like my lasagna with at least six to eight layers. This isn't possible in the Pyrex dish.

I made do with the Pyrex dish after all. The lasagna turned out great, but it would have been better if it was three inches deep.


----------



## Eternal Rider (Feb 27, 2006)

I use the stoneware you show. I think it beats everything else.IMHO.


----------



## TypeO- (Jan 4, 2006)

Eternal Rider said:


> I use the stoneware you show. I think it beats everything else.IMHO.


How deep is the Le Creuset pan? If the pan in the image is 10" x 16", it looks to be pretty deep. About 4"?

My wife has a whole Le Creuset collection in red. I haven't seen the lasagna pan out our local Le Creuset factory store.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

mosesbotbol said:


> Try silicone pans, non-stick and much easier to cook anything in; the newest trends in baking. No coatings to come off and since they're flexible, easy to get stuff out of them.


The only problem with that is that you usually tend to serve Lasagna in a pan. I would not want to take a knife to a silicone pan. I think the are better for baking cakes and pasteries.

I would go with the Pyrex. It cleans up OK. Just be careful that you do not put the hot pan on a cold surface like Marble. My sister did that with her Stuffing on THanksgiving and it got kind of messy.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2006)

Go with the stoneware. SS is not an option. Too prone to sticking, tough clean-up. Thickness and heat distribution of stoneware is the big plus over a comparable size pyrex type dish. And I agree that the pyrex dishes you are finding are not big enough or deep enough. I see you have found something at BB&B, wondering if you have tried a Williams and Sonoma (or if there are any close to you to be a viable option).

BTW, what time is supper?


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> The only problem with that is that you usually tend to serve Lasagna in a pan. I would not want to take a knife to a silicone pan. I think the are better for baking cakes and pasteries.
> 
> I would go with the Pyrex. It cleans up OK. Just be careful that you do not put the hot pan on a cold surface like Marble. My sister did that with her Stuffing on THanksgiving and it got kind of messy.


Yes, that is a concern if you serve it in the pan.

Le Creuset are nice to bake in too.


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

Glass Pyrex dish.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

Thanks for the replies gang... I looked into the silicone dishes, Serving out of them worries me. The pyrex doesn't fit my size requirements. The stainless is out because of trying to clean it.

Stoneware is left and sounds like a winner to me. I will probably end up ordering online since no one around here stocks this size. 




thanks again....now to pick out some new wines to try:al


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

I vote for the stoneware as well. For the various reasons stated. 


Stacey


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

backwoods said:


> Thanks for the replies gang... I looked into the silicone dishes, Serving out of them worries me. The pyrex doesn't fit my size requirements. The stainless is out because of trying to clean it.
> 
> Stoneware is left and sounds like a winner to me. I will probably end up ordering online since no one around here stocks this size.
> 
> thanks again....now to pick out some new wines to try:al


Cooking is one of my hobbies and I swear by the stoneware that is sold by Pampered Chef. I have the lasagna pan, a couple of bread pans and pizza stones.

:2


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Don't know if you ordered yet, but I have been using Corning Wear ceramic dishes for a few years now. They are perfect for lasagna. Cleanup is so easy as well. Just soak for a little bit in warm soapy water.


----------

